# Armor - Good Idea or Unnecessary



## SoMo Addict (Jul 26, 2008)

Armor seems like a good idea, and I'm sure most of us wish we were wearing it after we crash. Well, I did anyway after my last crash which was nothing major, just a skinned up knee, shin and forearm. Still I couldn't help but think it would have been nice to not have lost the skin on my shin and that the crash could have been worse.

So my question for all you kind and all-knowing bikers is this; what kind of rider do you think should wear body armor? When is armor just unnecessary bulk? Is armor something I should invest in? 

I know most downhill riders wear armor, and I'd consider myself all mountain. I like to ride up, down, and cross country, really whatever floats my boat. I will ride some of the trails that the downhillers like to ride, I just don't ride them as crazy or fast. Should I invest in some arm and leg armor, or would it be unnecessary or too hot?


----------



## mi62887 (May 26, 2008)

I think it is a personal choice with no answer for everyone. I have elbow/forearm and knee/shin armor. I rarely wear it, but _will_ in certain circumstances. I'm planning my first Downieville trip in a few weeks. I will have all of it on. For everyday rides? Usually not...

There are a few exceptions. One place I ride is THICK with star thistle. The trail is narrow with lots of switchbacks. Without protection on my legs, I end up looking like I got shot with a shotgun. I usually strap them to my camelback on the way up and wear them on the way down.


----------



## mi62887 (May 26, 2008)

I think it is a personal choice with no answer for everyone. I have elbow/forearm and knee/shin armor. I rarely wear it, but _will_ in certain circumstances. I'm planning my first Downieville trip in a few weeks. I will have all of it on. For everyday rides? Usually not...

There are a few exceptions. One place I ride is THICK with star thistle. The trail is narrow with lots of switchbacks. Without protection on my legs, I end up looking like I got shot with a shotgun. I usually strap them to my camelback on the way up and wear them on the way down.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Modern armor is light and pretty cool to wear. The best armor is nicely vented mesh that lets the air flow through it to help keep you cooled down. A mesh jersey or shirt over the top completes the setup.

A good example is the RockGardn Flak Jacket.

Leg armor is a good idea if you use gnarly traction pinned pedals that tend to eat your shins in a crash.


R.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Depends on the trail and the riding you intend to do.

Going out with the wife I won't wear it (and consequently try not to do any dumb ****)

Going out with the boys... more likely then not I'll be wearing leg armor for sure, and usually elbow as well... the granite around here is not very soft and even a little spill can tear you up pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## vmajor (Oct 1, 2007)

Right now since is ridiculously hot, I do not wear armor if I am riding new trails or "exploring" (new to me). I ride more carefully on unfamiliar trails so I ride well within my abilities.

When I am riding more familiar trails and I am trying to push the envelope, I wear the armor, hot or not.

V.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Like some said here the terrain will make a difference, and the place where I am one of the trail managers and ride often is full of sharp rocks, logs and gullies to cross. Going from feet belts to flats and at least shin guards did a lot for me. 

I wear Lizard Skin shin guards that are particularly nice because the hard plastic can be removed and they have slight knee coverage.

I didn't take much adjustment to be able to do long rides with the flats and shin guards and any loss of pedal power over my feet belts is of no concern thanks to the added balance and safety of flats.

I'll use my Acid or Mallets for best of both worlds and those are usually ridden without protection.

I also have Roach Rally FR that seem more comfy than my 661 4x4 knee + shin combo.

This whole topic has had me wondering about going to knickers too because of the knee abuse I get.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I did indeed like my new 661 EVOs (4 rides on them) this past weekend when I did a nice slow-speed endo onto the rocks! Don't regret wearing them at all, even on the 100* soupy-humidity days.


----------



## prinaldi (Aug 14, 2006)

I wear my roach rally armor all the time-Ive just gotten used to it. Also I have had some of my worst falls being to casual on easy/familiar trails. All I have to do is look at the scratches and gouges on my armor, and I know it is worthwhile


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Armor all the way here... I ride bolder with it. And when I crash, I just get up, look the bike over, remove the dirt and ride on.

Armor also actively helps even when you ride. You can clip trees (or concrete poles in the city) safely, and it protects from nettles and the like .

When it gets colder, knee and shin pads act as thermal insulation, allowing me to wear shorts at around 0 degrees Celsius.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I wear Knee/shin and Elbow forearm armor (Roach Rally FR) almost all the time for XC riding regardless if the terrain dictates it. (with the exception of super hot humid days...for me the risk of heat is greater than that of crashing...but I do miss it)

Some of my nastiest crashes have been on trails that are smooth single tract with a few rooty sections. It just takes one root or rock to mess up a knee.


----------



## Spartacus Rex (Dec 18, 2006)

Pretty much everyone seems to be of similar opinion, but I thought I'd throw my .02 in here. I have roach FR leg armour that has saved untold amounts of injury. Even so, during the summer I just cant get myself to wear it. Murphy's law definitely comes into play. It almost never fails that when I dont wear my armour I do something totally noob and end up with a bloddy shin or knee. If you are really out there riding I find it necessary equipment to have at least helmet, shin/knee guards, elbow protection and gloves.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Here is AZ -- where, based on his name, I assume the OP is from -- it's HOT. You know, desert hot.

When I've worn armor in the past, I found it difficult to keep in place on the climbs. Our climbs here, while not long, are extraordinarily steep, loose and techy. The 661 armor I used to have was just really uncomfortable and distracting for me.

I guess if I could find some that was light, not too hot and, most importantly, stayed in place, I would wear it. I currently don't.
d


----------



## AZmtncycler (Jan 23, 2004)

*SoMo addict...*

If you ride All of SoMo Like me and my crew do... armor is worn by all especially for the downs.. Leg/arm mostly. Roach/Raceface knee/shin combo along with their elbow/forearm. Mostly we have it on packs for the climbs up National to Buena Vista and don it for the descents off of north and south sides of the mtn.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I strap knee/shin guards to the pack for the climb and wear it for the descents for most trail rides. If the terrain is really rolling then I won't wear it. Full face helmet and upper body armor goes on for freeride days.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I'm going XC riding in about 20 minutes with a group from work. They're gonna throw a fit when I show up without a helmet.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I find these arguments helpful in deciding to wear armor:

1. I am certain that I will crash more in the near future. It's much more likely than not that the crash site will not be soft padded.  So I better have some pads on me at all times!

2. I am completely willing to trade this "no-armor-macho-man" image, along with no-armor comfort, for not being off the bike due to crash-caused wounds and not missing the ride opportunities the good weather days offer (the Murphy's law Spartacus mentioned: every time I crashed bad without armor, a 2 or 3 week good weather span always followed, that promptly ended when I finally was able to ride again).

3. I'm a freedom freak. I want all freedom I can get, and then some. In particular, I want to be free to make errors, so that I can learn from them (I confess that the old trial and error method is my best teacher). Armor (like full suspension) is one of the ways to alter the pain-to-experience exchange rate in rider's favor. And, I'm well aware that I make stupid errors when I get tired, or distracted, or start thinking of something while riding the boring parts, or even too carried away with the flow.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I also strap my armor to my pack for climbs, then suit up for the decents, there isn't any stigma for riding with armor anymore, all the professional downhillers, and freeriders wear it, and I know I ride faster when I wear it, on downhills you really forget it's there eccept for that ineffable saftey net you feel.:thumbsup:


----------



## SoMo Addict (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, it helps. I do live in Phoenix and ride South Mountain mostly and it is hot and I often ride in the middle of the day. I do use flat pedals with pins that do have a tendency to tear up my legs. 

I don't ride ALL of South Mountain yet. I once rode up National to Telegraph from Pima Canyon, ugh, but spent a lot of time hiking my bike up through the real technical sections. I'm not real good at climbing up technical sections yet. My skill level is more like - climb up Mormon to the Mormon-National split and ride down Mormon and Javalina.

I'll think about it for the future. It will cool down someday. Leg armor might be nice to wear most of the time and perhaps I can put on the arms when I think it necessary. Still undecided but thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I would suggest against shin guards if it's to protect against pedals. No doubt that can mess up your legs, but you learn to not slip pedals after a while.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I never wore body armor, but have wanted to purchase every piece. I started with knee/shin gaurds and wore it for the first time on a easy trail I ride every weekend. I crashed big time, the shin guards saved my knees and shins and they were really gouged up. However, I didn't have shoulder or a nect brace, I fractured my neck, and back, bad concussion along with shoulder and back muscles trauma.

I believe if I had the neck brace and shoulder armor it may have saved me a trip to the ER/ 4 days in the ICU and 3 months with a neck brace. not to mention sustaining life threatening injuries. 

I also destroyed my fox flux helmt. I think it's time for a full coverage helmet. 

when I do ride again, I will be wearing a full coverage helmet, neck roll, knee/shin guards, and shoulder armor.


----------



## SoMo Addict (Jul 26, 2008)

nagatahawk said:


> I never wore body armor, but have wanted to purchase every piece. I started with knee/shin gaurds and wore it for the first time on a easy trail I ride every weekend. I crashed big time, the shin guards saved my knees and shins and they were really gouged up. However, I didn't have shoulder or a nect brace, I fractured my neck, and back, bad concussion along with shoulder and back muscles trauma.
> 
> I believe if I had the neck brace and shoulder armor it may have saved me a trip to the ER/ 4 days in the ICU and 3 months with a neck brace. not to mention sustaining life threatening injuries.
> 
> ...


Holy schnikes! Wow, were you doing downhill? I'd say I hope you are ok but clearly you aren't. Man that sucks.

I don't get crazy on my bike, no major drops and I try and stay in control, but I can imagine some places on the trail where a tumble would definately hurt even if on fairly level ground, especially with all the rocks.

Mountain biking is a dangerous sport, and crashing seems like a matter of "if" not "when", so I would like to be protected when I do take that big tumble. I just wasn't sure what everyone's opinion of how necessary this stuff is when riding. Someone I was riding with last week did an endo on a rock and did a chin plant and I thought lucky no teeth were lost, but I think full face helmet would be too much.


----------



## shanewdude (Jun 9, 2008)

I wear a short-sleeved Race Face jacket for XC... I haven't seen anyone else on the trails I ride wearing it, though. They are pretty tight, tree-ridden single track with a lot of deadfall on the ground, so bailing can be bad.

I bought my armor after one season where I got whip-lash hitting my head on the ground, then broke 3 ribs hitting a log at about 35 kph, then I broke my shoulder hitting a tree (didn't know it) and finally I bailed 2 months after the shoulder injury happened (that's when I got x-rays and found out about the older fracture, and a bone chip near my AC joint.) 

I figured armor would have helped in most if not all my wipeouts to reduce the recovery time I spent not riding my bike. Now I'm glad to have it; even wiping out on my multi-tool that I keep in my hydration pack could probably break a vertbrae.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

SoMo Addict said:


> Holy schnikes! Wow, were you doing downhill? I'd say I hope you are ok but clearly you aren't. Man that sucks.


I am a very cautiouse rider and will walk my bike even if it only looks scarey. I was dropping into a terraced ravine, just rolling it down the terraces. the second terrace was steep and I hit a large boulder at the bottom. landed 15 feet down the hill. like I said I usually don't wear armor, and I am a very conservative rider. I was talking a nurse who had fractured her neck slipping and falling backwards on a table. you never know.

because of my injuries my excersize is limited to 1 or 2 mile walks. but IMHO walking is boring. I really need to be riding again.

keep the shiney side up!
wn


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

nagatahawk said:


> I never wore body armor, but have wanted to purchase every piece. I started with knee/shin gaurds and wore it for the first time on a easy trail I ride every weekend. I crashed big time, the shin guards saved my knees and shins and they were really gouged up. However, I didn't have shoulder or a nect brace, I fractured my neck, and back, bad concussion along with shoulder and back muscles trauma.
> 
> I believe if I had the neck brace and shoulder armor it may have saved me a trip to the ER/ 4 days in the ICU and 3 months with a neck brace. not to mention sustaining life threatening injuries.
> 
> ...


That sucks!!!!!! I hope you heal up quick!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

That said, I have never worn any armor. I use flats and haven't hit my shins in years. BUT!!!! lately I gave been thinking of getting some knee shin armor just to be safe and because I'm not getting any younger.. 
Can someone recommend a good comfortable set of knee shin armor that's easy to get used to for a first time user.


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

I'm in the SoCal desert.
I have the elbow pads and some knee shin combos.
When I ride with them I don't really notice that much increased heat.
When I don't ride with the pads I do notice lots of brush that is close to or on the trail, I get pick mark scratches all over my lower legs.
When I crash with the pads it REALLY helps getting back up and at 'em.

When I ride the local fireroads I rarely use the armor.

HOWEVER Today I managed to get about 12 inches of running scrapes on my right side (knee, elbow lower arm, upper arm. 2/3rds of that would have been covered by the armor) crashing on a little 6" gully that I usually float over. Borrowed bike, don't know if the front shock packed in or got sticky or what but instead of floating I noticed I was falling. Did that Superman stretch as I came down on the ruts, rocks, stickers and gravel. Next thing I know I'm hearing the air hiss out of the front tire. Don't know if it pinch flatted or if it was just an old tube letting loose. Feeling liteheaded I push the bike to the top of the little rise I was about to start up and check myself and the bike over. Fix the flat while pulling massive numbers of stickers out of my shirt, pack and gloves, even the helmet straps had a few. Ride back to the car and head home. 
Scrub the scrapes OWieee! 
Peroxide the scrapes OWIEEE! 

Decide maybe armor isn't such a bad idea for casual dirt riding.

This is the second time I've gone down on simple crap when not wearing armor the last six or eight months. I'm not getting any younger and the scrapes take longer to heal than they did when I was 20. 

The one thing I've noticed about crashing with the pads is that you might have to take a moment and pull the stickers out of the pads but that's a hell of a lot easier than scrubbing dust, gravel and lizard crap out of your bloody scabs.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

*Be Careful...*

You can never tell when it's going to happen. Recently, I busted three ribs when a loose rock caused my front wheel to wash out crossing a small narrow rock bridge across a dry creek bed on a "recreational" ride.

The result? I fell into the downhill side of this dry creek bed into a hole about seven feet deep, landed on my back on the rocks in the bottom of the hole. Busted three ribs on impact, the pedal pins opened up a deep gouge on my leg as I got flipped off the bike, and there I was, stuck in this hole with my bike, flat on my back, winded and dazed, no one to help me get out.

Armor would have saved me.

I wasn't wearing any though.

Considering that it put me on the couch for three weeks, sleeping sitting up, extreme agony when I coughed or sneezed with my busted ribs, with a swollen leg from the gouges from the pedal pins, I figure that wearing armor is a more sensible and better thing to do than being off the bike....

R.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

I save the armor for downhill and even then only wear knee protection and maybe elbow potection if doing rocky steeps like upper Whistler. All mtn? HA, not a chance. I will wear my TLD ff helmet for freeride like Black Rock or Post but that's about it. Armor weighs you down and heat soaks you. Wear the least you need to be comfortable on the trail for your ability level IMHO. Besides, chicks dig scars, LOL!

Go fast TAKE CHANCES,

G MAN

PS - My point is don't let armor give you a false sense of security to ride over your head! It WON'T prevent serious injury if you ride stupid! (for the most part, all armor does is prevent trail rash). Always DO wear a helmet (should go without saying).


----------



## badfink (Jul 30, 2007)

wise words from the G Man. 

No wait, actually they're not. 

It's all well and good being cocky about not needing armour, right up until the point where, actually, you do need it. Then you're ****ed. I don't know about anyone else, but dribbling onto the arm of a wheelchair isn't my idea of shits and giggles.

Doesn't matter how good you are, everyone makes mistakes. I met a load of people with back injuries (para and quadraplegic) at a charity event a while back, and it really made me think. Alot of them thought they were invincible too, once.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

i use my 661 KS pads almost everywhere i ride, familiar or not, you never know when SH IT happens...

i def feel more confident with them on, and i actually like wearing them.
and they saved me quite a lot of times already, def more then make their moneys worth.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

I went for a "begginer" ride the other day with my wife, she is just starting out which I'm stoked about. So I thought... gee I won't need armor... Half way into the trail, I go to ride a little skinny that I had done many times before, it was a little wet, rear washed out and I took a slow motion little fall onto a nice soft cushy piece of granite with only my left elbow to break my fall... needless to say I was a little miffed. hehe


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I have had more close calls and worse riding with my wife or other beginner riders than when solo or with better riders. I tend to spend too much time looking over my shoulder or just keeping an eye on the other rider to make sure they are OK. The result is I don't pay as much attention as to what I am actually doing. 

Its kind of a catch...when I take a new rider out I don't always like to show up in pads simply because it tends to scare them a bit and I want to give a good first ride impression. However, those are the times I probably need the arm and leg pads the most. :crazy:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

String, I think it's better to show up in your usual armor before the first-timers, so that they know up front what the trails have in store for them. Besides, you're safer that way, this at the time you need it most.

I also say to the first-timers that there is nothing to oblige them to ride so hard they would need armor like mine. Sometimes this calms them down, sometimes not. I then proceed to quote them some or all of the arguments I mentioned earlier on this thread.

Perhaps all they need is being convinced, for a moment, that a mountain biker is not such a horrible and mindless beast as he looks; that there is a sentient being sitting atop this frightening machine beneath all those tattered pads.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

I still do about 50/50, but my local trails are decidedly cross county and I am in the minority of those that wear any armor (although I am seeing more of it lately). I use the armor because I tend to push terrain we do have (and I actually started wearing pads to learn to climb...I could keep pushing up until I basically fell over and did not have to worry about banging my knees on the stem. I've since moved well beyond that, but the benefits were learned.)

I do carry spare pads in the car often and will offer them (my spare bike has flats with pins that can get nasty on the shin)....seems like most take me up on the knee/shin pad offer on the second ride. Guess I have smart friends that at least learn from experience.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

J. Random Psycho said:


> String, I think it's better to show up in your usual armor before the first-timers, so that they know up front what the trails have in store for them. Besides, you're safer that way, this at the time you need it most.
> 
> I also say to the first-timers that there is nothing to oblige them to ride so hard they would need armor like mine. Sometimes this calms them down, sometimes not. I then proceed to quote them some or all of the arguments I mentioned earlier on this thread.
> 
> Perhaps all they need is being convinced, for a moment, that a mountain biker is not such a horrible and mindless beast as he looks; that there is a sentient being sitting atop this frightening machine beneath all those tattered pads.


Heh I had a hard time convincing my wife it wasn't *that dangerous* the first time she saw me in DH mode :thumbsup:


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

essenmeinstuff said:


> Heh I had a hard time convincing my wife it wasn't *that dangerous* the first time she saw me in DH mode :thumbsup:


Speaking of girls, I'm having similar debate with my girlfriend. I assembled her my Cove Handjob with a Reba a... month ago (only a month! It seems to me now that twice as much time has passed since then). She doesn't at all like to be restrained with excessive clothes, so she thought she can get away with just roadie stuff, lycra and all. Two forest rides (with me) and one crash (I wasn't there) later, she's a convert...

What she resists the most is wearing a helmet. Her rational side (what remains of it, anyway  ) tells her to put it on (I do, too. Once in a while I get myself into rather heated arguments with her on that), but she just cannot stand the feeling of having *anything* on her head. Even in the winter, she prefers a fur hood to a cap 99% of the time.

I would prefer seeing her with the likes of MET Parachute, so I'll persist in trying to make her wear one.


----------



## shark36 (Oct 9, 2007)

Everytime, when I know, that I will have after a long uphill, a fast/long downhill, I wear:
-elbow and knee hardshell protecion
-full face casco viper
-deuter attack (for back protection)
-long finger gloves.

For light am/xc rides, only a helmet + gloves (and back protector in backpack).


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

mi62887 said:


> I usually strap them to my camelback on the way up and wear them on the way down.


I second that idea 

Though I just wear arm pads now. I got a thorn that was >1 inch long shoved into my forearm and then it broke off at skin level (about the size of a pencil around) after that arm pads seem like a great idea.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

SoMo Addict said:


> Thanks for all the replies, it helps. I do live in Phoenix and ride South Mountain mostly and it is hot and I often ride in the middle of the day. I do use flat pedals with pins that do have a tendency to tear up my legs.
> 
> I don't ride ALL of South Mountain yet. I once rode up National to Telegraph from Pima Canyon, ugh, but spent a lot of time hiking my bike up through the real technical sections. I'm not real good at climbing up technical sections yet. My skill level is more like - climb up Mormon to the Mormon-National split and ride down Mormon and Javalina.
> 
> I'll think about it for the future. It will cool down someday. Leg armor might be nice to wear most of the time and perhaps I can put on the arms when I think it necessary. Still undecided but thanks for the opinions.


Both the Mormon Loop and Javelina have some tricky spots with sharp rocks that are armor-worthy, in my opinion. I have stayed off the high part of the mountain this summer, partly because I want to ride when the weather is cool so that I can wear my pads. I'm now sporting some very visible scars on my arm and ankle from crashing on Corona Loma last year when I thought that the weather was too hot for the pads.

I'm not the most skilled rider on the mountain by a long shot, but as far as I can tell, everybody crashes up there once in a while.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I wear a skater style helmet or the equivalent of a fox flux. If you're going really gnarly go for the fullface. Other than that I just use knee/shin guards to protect myself from the nasty pedal shreds and the ocassional spill. IMO full body armor is overkill for all mountain riding. Besides, there's no way to strap a full-body armor to a pack.. climbing with that must be a ***** (just a thought)

Ride on, Luigi.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

never wore armor but just got some knee/shin protection, cant see how it could ever be a bad idea or unnecessary! no health insurance for a couple months so.... also as you progress and try new more difficult stunts and trails, as long as it isnt hindering you in any way it is definately a good thing! i have been thinking about a full face and elbow protection as well, tho i havent worn the leg protection yet so ill see how they work tomorrow when i ride


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

My setup is towards all mountain and the area i ride has some quite steep technical descents. Goin up always involves some pushing one way or another. Usually will strap the protectors on the bike to avoid discomfort on the ascent.
Last week took a fall and guess what - bruised both elbows because i didnt had my elbows guards. At the parking lot i went thru my gear and found both shin/knee guards heavily soiled, palm of guards heavily soiled too. I consider myself very lucky that i didnt came thru with a bashed knee or injured palm. That definately reminded me to go with complete protectors on the next ride and not feel SORRY and regret like an idiot later on.


----------



## helocat (Aug 26, 2008)

Personal choice usually swayed by experience (aka bad crashes!) 
Trail riding = no armor 
Lift supported DH = Shin-knee/ forearm 

Doing suttle runs in San Diego 10yrs ago in on of the canyons out there I was glad to have on Kevlar lined moto pants on. I went over the bars and landed in dry cut brush. The cut parts were like spears, the liner in the pants stopped the stick from ripping a chunk of meat off my leg.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

mcrumble69 said:


> That said, I have never worn any armor. I use flats and haven't hit my shins in years. BUT!!!! lately I gave been thinking of getting some knee shin armor just to be safe and because I'm not getting any younger..
> Can someone recommend a good comfortable set of knee shin armor that's easy to get used to for a first time user.


I am in the same boat. The past couple of months I have been pushing my boundries more and more. It is just now a matter of time before I have a bad crash. My crash this past weekend at Case Mt. could have been really bad had it not been for my cat like reflexes & dumb ass luck 

So I am in the market for some shin / knee armor. I tried on a nice pair of Race Face armor at my LBS last week that I may pick up. I have heard good things about 661 armor but want to try some on before I buy. If you pick up some before I do let me know what and how you like it.


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Tim Mailloux said:


> I am in the same boat. The past couple of months I have been pushing my boundries more and more. It is just now a matter of time before I have a bad crash. My crash this past weekend at Case Mt. could have been really bad had it not been for my cat like reflexes & dumb ass luck
> 
> So I am in the market for some shin / knee armor. I tried on a nice pair of Race Face armor at my LBS last week that I may pick up. I have heard good things about 661 armor but want to try some on before I buy. If you pick up some before I do let me know what and how you like it.


LOL..Same trail. Same reason.. 
I'll let you know..


----------



## AndysTrek (Jul 18, 2008)

Even trail riding, a rough bail on a little rock crossing at a stream can leave you f-ed up. I have a split shin and bleeding knee to prove it. Just got some new Lizard Skin Soft Cell knee/shins in tonight, and can't wait to try em out. Seems like when i stall on a climb, or lose it going downhill over wet roots, my knees take the brunt. Do I need a flak jacket? Probably not, as my AM speeds aren't crazy. But things like shins, elbows, hands, they get eaten up no matter where you ride. Unless its some wide open prarie.... at which point pop your tires and run home crying. 


p.s. those lizard skin soft cells are comfortable and cool. some of the lighter shins i've ever worn, and great breathing. Wore em around the house to get em a little broken in all night, and still haven't sweat. +1 for lizard skins.


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

After a bad fall with clipless pedals I ended up getting some knee pads - knees take ages to heal! Then I went to platform pedals and consequently thought a set of knee / shins would be better (Race Face FR) and cooler plus easier to remove than the 661 Veggie knee's I had.
As my riding has progressed, I'm doing DH with my HT these days (well having a go) I ended up buying a DH helmet (Fox Rampage when it was on a silly cheap sale). But it's pretty hot to wear on a XC kind of ride where the protection is not warranted.
And last but least the elbows were the only thing left, so I snapped up a set of Fox 911's when I saw them going for a good price 2nd hand.

Now with all that and a camelback I'm pretty set for any DH track I'm game enough to try, and considering I ride on my own, have a couple of kids to look after and my Hubby works away I think all the armour is more than warranted, but yeah I would feel silly wearing all the gear on more sedate trails. It is unfortunate that our perception of "what other people think" certainly does play a role of when you may gear up and when you may not!

Yes I like my Race Face FR knee /shins, once you have them on for a bit you just about forget they're there. I did widen the holes in the foam on mine for a bit more ventilation in the hot weather, and they are really well built - I thought what I did may have destroyed them, but the holes certainly aren't going to go any wider than what I cut - so good construction! The Fox version was cooler - more venting, but not comfy, stitching would rub me raw above the knee! I sent those back due to one of the straps coming to bits, just from velcro having caught a thread or something I think.

The 911 elbows seem pretty good though, nice venting and fit alright, I've only worn them once so far though.

Can't say I've had any decent falls to test any of the armour, but that's a good thing - I hope not to have to really test it out for a long time yet!


----------



## SoMo Addict (Jul 26, 2008)

Well I think I'm pretty sold on getting some leg protection, and maybe something for my arms later. I'm looking for something that will cover the lower part of my calf as well since the standard pedals I use have pins that shred my legs fairly often, but I haven't found to many that cover the back.

The Race Face DH leg armor has overlapping straps in the back that appear to cover the back of the leg but I can't find a picture of the back to see if these would really work. Anyone ever had these before?


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

ducktape said:


> It is unfortunate that our perception of "what other people think" certainly does play a role of when you may gear up and when you may not!


The other day I took a walk across the city. I had civil clothes on, and the day was hot and humid. I felt that I just could not go on with my jeans on, so I took them off and continued on my route. It's been much cooler and easier to walk without the jeans.

The people were shocked. Many of them had what I can best describe as major software failures. I heard all sorts of ridiculous remarks and questions, like "is this even allowed to walk around like that?" Slave, robotic mentality.

Abandon shame. We cannot afford it, lest we destroy ourselves. Account not for superstitions in others' heads, and use the mind's resources freed by this disregard to take measures against the very tangible ground that's seeking to hurt you on every ride. )


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

SoMo Addict said:


> Well I think I'm pretty sold on getting some leg protection, and maybe something for my arms later. I'm looking for something that will cover the lower part of my calf as well since the standard pedals I use have pins that shred my legs fairly often, but I haven't found to many that cover the back.
> 
> The Race Face DH leg armor has overlapping straps in the back that appear to cover the back of the leg but I can't find a picture of the back to see if these would really work. Anyone ever had these before?


That's one reason I like my 661 4x4 pads, there is cloth round the back which isn't padded, but provides *some* protection from pedals and other stuff that might scratch the calfs or ankles.
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=28ab6dd2-c252-4cb5-b786-d5c805e2f055
They are light enough I carry them on the hydration pack even on most trail rides.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

In my experience, the right amount of armor to wear is enough that you are relaxed while riding, but not so much that you are over-confident.

Check out the BMX shinguards - I have a set of the Fox ones that I use occasionally - comfortable enough to wear for the whole ride and protects you from the pedal pins and scratchy brush. You can add a separate knee guard to it if you like (eg 661 Tomcats or Kyle Straits); you can push them down on your shins when you don't want them on your knees, then just pull them up over your knees when needed.

Here are the shinguards I have:
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=67164&page=FOX+BMX+SHIN+GUARDS

And yes the RaceFace Rally DH pads do cover the back of your shin, but I would not want to pedal uphill in them because they are hot and chew on your knees (I have a set of Rally FR pads, lighter duty open back, that I use for wet/cold downhilling).


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Armor is appropriate when DHing or doing big jumps. On an XC ride it just makes you hot and you look like you have no skills and are scared.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

I wear kyle straits 9 out of 10 xc rides. I messed up my right knee my first year riding where I could not ride for almost two months, and even now I can't crawl on that knee for too long when playing with my kids.The only times I don't wear them is when it's really hot (90+), or when I'm holding everyone up at the trail head and feel too guilty/rushed to put them on (it happens more often than it should).

IMO, wear whatever makes you feel comfortable. If someone makes a comment, a casual "f- off" is always a nice comeback.

Ant


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> . On an XC ride it just makes you hot and you look like you have no skills and are scared.


I guess that depends on your definition of XC. If you consider XC tame boring trails than I agree. But if like me you think XC and AM the same thing than I disagree. I know guys that wear leag armour all the time that are some of the best riders I know. And if you determine what amount of protection you wear by what other may think of your skills, you are either 13 years old really need to grow the hell up


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

Personally, I couldn't give a $hit what people think of how I look or what I wear.
I wear Knee/shin and elbow/forearm guards everytime I hit the dirt.....and usually a full face helmet.
Does this mean I don't know how to ride? No, I started MTBing in the 1980's and am a fairly capable rider.
Does this mean I am afraid of falling? No, I've fallen thousands of times over the years and can usually pull off a bail without getting hurt.
What it means is that I have learned over the years that a little prevention goes a long way.....and quite frankly, I can't afford to get injured to the point that I can't work and support my family.
If someone thinks I look dumb with my gear on, I wouldn't give it even 2 seconds of thought. You only look dumb if you are laying there on the ground bleeding and broken.

I say, get the pads.....it also boosts your confidence level a bit and will to an extent help make you a better rider.
I use a Giro Remedy FF, Rockgardn LZ MX knee/shins, and also have the Rockgardn Flack Jacket which has removable arm guards.
I keep the pressure suit in reserve for ski resort missions.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...rotective-Gear/RockGardn-Flak-Jacket-2008.htm

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...Gear/RockGardn-LZMX-Knee_Shin-Guards-2008.htm

These are the arm guards that come with the Flack Jacket.
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/16...dn-Landing-Zone-Elbow_Forearm-Guards-2008.htm

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...Helmets/Giro-Remedy-Full-Face-Helmet-2007.htm

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...ies-31-Gloves/Axo-Ride-Full-Finger-Gloves.htm


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

unless you are actually on trails where you may actually need it there is no way youd ever want to where it, i have some tld knee and leg armor i wore for first time the other day and it was just really hot, a lil limiting in range of motion, felt good to take it off!! maybe need to get used to it tho...


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

Tim Mailloux said:


> I guess that depends on your definition of XC.


Good point. When I lived in SE Michigan the trails were mostly pretty smooth so any crash on a XC ride usually meant hitting some dirt. Here in MA a crash on a XC ride usually means you messed up on a ledge, steep, rock garden, or drop and may be colliding with a boulder or rock of some sort.

Ant


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

antonio said:


> Here in MA a crash on a XC ride usually means you messed up on a ledge, steep, rock garden, or drop and may be colliding with a boulder or rock of some sort.
> 
> Ant


Ain't that the truth! and that pretty much goes for all of New England.


----------



## peterk123 (Oct 10, 2005)

I got sick of going down on the rocks and bashing up my legs so I picked up a pair of leg/knee protectors. Best purchase ever, next to buying a bike. I ride a place called Nam in Massachusetts, and basically everytime the leg goes down it is on or between a lot of boulders. I also purchased elbow guards. These things are great because you can slam your elbow into whatever is about to smack your face. 

Recently, I started to ride a bit of downhill at Sunday River in Maine. I immediately purchased a full face helmet. Now I can do a header and I don't have to protect my face with my elbow guards. I can fall and suffer even less pain. I just ordered a chest/back protector because I figure it is only a matter of time until I take a body shot. 

I am in my forties, I don't heal anymore and I am sick of fractures, breaks, tears and bruises. My family thinks I'm nuts so the last thing I want to hear is "I told you so." Yeah,I look like a ninja turtle. Maybe I'm just uncoordinated and should take up golf, but hey, I'm having too much fun. I just rode down a near vertical chute made of rock that was fourteen feet high yesterday. Not even a hole in one can give that feeling!

Like others say, "wear what makes you feel safe".


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

OMG i'm into my forty's too and i tot i was the ONLY one paranoid, Peterk123, thanks for saying it out loud !  now i can show my family your thread and say ' see i'm not the only one' hehehe.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

the trail I ride a lot is smooth with some roots, technical and rock gardens, all mostly easy enough for beginner/intermediate riders. That is except this one downhill into a rock terraced ravine. I crashed twice here and the last one I had to be medvaced out. in the future, although 98 percent of the ride easy in the future I will be bringing body armor for the downhill 

aznryder,
I'm way over 40 years old, and believe me, it takes longer to heal and harder to stay in shape. After the last bad crashed i said I wouldn't return, but now that I feel better, with the proper bike set up and body armor, I don't see why I shouldn't return. People think i'm crazy, but this is what I do. I ride bikes.


----------



## Consuela (Jun 13, 2008)

+1 on it's different for each person.

I recently started wearing Fox Launch shin/knee and elbow/arm guards on many of my rides. I bruise easy and heal slow. I can come home with 6 bruises from a ride I didn't even crash on, just from knocking the bike into my leg on a sharp turn, etc... I was tired of looking like a human dot-to-dot game and being questioned about domestic violence, but was not ready to give up an active life. I'd rather wear the Plastic Courage. It's certainly more fun than sitting there wondering what it would be like to try that drop-in or rockgarden or whatever... And, definitely more fun than waiting in the ER to get sewn up!

Besides, there are plenty of people out there that will find something to mock you about, whether it's your bike, clothes that match, clothes that don't match, too much lycra, not enough lycra, armor, etc... Bottomline, you'll be judged by someone no matter what you do/wear, so might as well be safe and enjoy yourself!


----------



## hncreature (Jun 27, 2008)

Added some 661 Kyle Straits and the Comp elbow/forearm to the luggage today - I took hours trying on the different pads and the 661KS were by far the most comfortable...Race Lites were a close second - The Comp elbow pads weren't as bulky as some of the others...EVOs were very comfortable but not for $90

PLASTIC COURAGE...I love it!!! :lol:


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

OK, after reading this thread I just ordered some Fox Rampage knee/shin and elbow pads. I did the downhill via the lifts last weekend at Tamarack without any protection and was uber paranoid the whole time. Time to learn to ride with the gear, the $100 is a ton cheaper than the medical bills should something go sideways.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

I just picked up a pair of RaceFace FR Rally leg armour from my bike shop
http://www.ebikestop.com/raceface_rally_fr_leg_sm_blackgray-CL6919.php

It was on sale for $40 (%50 off), it was too good a deal to pass up. I will be testing it out on the trail this weekend


----------



## hncreature (Jun 27, 2008)

Tim Mailloux said:


> I guess that depends on your definition of XC. If you consider XC tame boring trails than I agree. But if like me you think XC and AM the same thing than I disagree


Good call Tim!

If your ride throws at you some rock ledges / gardens...bridges...moon rocky climbs...mars rocky descents...pads may not be bad idea - I originally liked the idea of showing off some nicks and scrapes and scabs until I slammed pretty hard and it really hurt

...proud owner of knee and elbow guards


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jun 18, 2007)

hncreature said:


> Good call Tim!
> 
> If your ride throws at you some rock ledges / gardens...bridges...moon rocky climbs...mars rocky descents...pads may not be bad idea -


Yup, that pretty much sums up New England riding and I wouldn't have it any other way


----------

